# Is this true



## veedubin6 (Mar 16, 2001)

Does the W8 motor weigh in at just under 500#.......thats less then the VR6 correct?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Is this true (veedubin6)*

Not sure if it's lighter than the VR6 - but it IS 22lbs lighter than the current 2.8L V6 in the Passat.


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Is this true (veedubin6)*

I don't know, but the Lotus Esprit V8's engine weights 425lb, and about 480 with alternator, pumps, etc.
It's a 3.5L V8 with two turbos, one per bank, putting out [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## veedubin6 (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: Is this true (vwgtirob)*








By the way...does anyone know the weight of the VR?


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Is this true (veedubin6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







By the way...does anyone know the weight of the VR?[HR][/HR]​Which one?


----------

